# Cooper's pedigree questions



## Abby

Amberac's Ramala Surfurr is my boy's great great grandfather on the mother's side. He was quite a well known dog, quite a few awards and honorifics.


----------



## West

Great! Your Chopin is a very good looking boy! I'm glad Cooper and him are somehow related


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## AmbikaGR

Cooper is rather far removed from both Certs and Surfurr but I am not aware of any aggression issues with them. And as you stated I am not familiar with the Argentine nor Mexican dogs in the pedigree at all. You state his father has developed some aggression issues. Does the father live with you or close enough to you that you have witnessed the aggression or was it told to you by another?


----------

